# Price of a used 10 ft jon boat



## Snyder0324 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello all

I am looking for some info on a used 10ft john boat my uncle wants to sell me its from the late 1970's i believe. He doesnt know what its worth and either do I. Could you please give me some price suggestions.








Thank you 
Tim


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Couple hundred maybe... a 1032 tracker brand new is only $500


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I would think he would be paying you to get that off his property.... Jokes aside, new ones do go for around $500-700, and I think the ones priced like that are riveted. If it's welded, not riveted, and is solid and no leaks, it may be a good deal for both of you at a few hundred bucks, but you'd be being pretty gratuitous if you paid much more IMO. My understanding is that old riveted ones, with heavy use, end up getting pretty beat up and leaking over the years.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Tell him you will trade some duck/goose meat for it. $100


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Look for a 16ft Grumman sportboat. A little more versatile IMO.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

always kinda wince when i see someone using a 10' boat. I mean if your alone, no gear......or weigh about 100#...then your ok. Other than that, you will take water on at some point in time and will most likely learn why i made this post. It will happen eventually.


on a side note, they make great tow/float behinds for decoys/gear on managed areas. $100 would be a fair deal IMO. they can be found pretty easily and i've seen new 10' jons go pretty cheap during sales throughout the year.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Would not buy
Sorry but I don't like swimming during my hunt


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Snyder0324 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am looking for some info on a used 10ft john boat my uncle wants to sell me its from the late 1970's i believe. He doesnt know what its worth and either do I. Could you please give me some price suggestions.
> IMAGE#1
> ...


100-200 depending on condition. as others have said they are no more than 500 new. my brother in law bought a real nice one for $150 last yr. I personally like the idea of a 10ft boat depending on what you are doing. as a kid we used one everytime we hunted fish point or walked into the bay. we would use it much like most guys use jet sleds now just to carry gear. they fit real nice in a truck bed too. 

lots of other uses too. they fit on the top of a popup camper or SUB easily. great for trapping.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

If the transom wood is good, and the hull as well as any keel is solid and rowlocks are usable; and no cracks in crossmembers or crease across hull, I'd go fifty bucks. A hundred if you had to have it and liked your uncle a lot.
The rating plate will tell you how much weight it will take.
Oars,a battery,motor,anchor ect. add up. If capacity suits you that would make a puddle jumper for sure. A couple wheels on the back .....
I'm not able to tell it's condition well from a pic but would want 150 maybe if she's solid. Price it higher, around two maybe, to come down as a counter to lesser offers.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Semi-V flat bottom, got it the summer of 88'. Also included: oars, throwable seat cushions, two anchors, 7hp. Sears outboard, and a fish basket! Paid $300.00, After 24 years and just beaten it to death, I can second what was already stated, the rivets,and many coats of everything I could find to seal um, and the seams just couldn't keep the water out!!!Sent her to the scrap yard!! That boat in that pic looks like it's been well used!! Get it up on some work horses or blocks and fill it with water and see it she can hold it. If not, and don't have the funds for a new one, look around, there is plenty of great deals to be had!!


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> always kinda wince when i see someone using a 10' boat. I mean if your alone, no gear......or weigh about 100#...then your ok. Other than that, you will take water on at some point in time and will most likely learn why i made this post. It will happen eventually.
> 
> 
> on a side note, they make great tow/float behinds for decoys/gear on managed areas. $100 would be a fair deal IMO. they can be found pretty easily and i've seen new 10' jons go pretty cheap during sales throughout the year.


Exactly. Think of it as a big Jet sled, not a boat. I feel overloaded with 2 guys/gear in my 14' jon.

We use my buddies 10' jon for Fish Point and dragging gear into fields in North Dakota.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Agree with previous posts. That boat won't be a safe choice for a grown man to hunt with. If you want a duckboat on a shoestring budget, I'd suggest an old beater canoe. I have an old aluminum 17' that's rated for a 900 Lbs payload. I paid $0 for the canoe and just a few bucks on some paddles and paint to camouflage.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Just a quick look on the craigs list gave me this, you can have BOTH for a pretty good price.

http://lansing.craigslist.org/boa/4974560623.html

Or this one.

http://flint.craigslist.org/spo/4987381694.html


----------



## smelz like wet dog (Aug 12, 2006)

My fourteen seems small at times. 10' Would be good on hard to get to beaver pond but not the bay. 100.00 is a fair price for a boat that small. Check the weight ratings if it still has tags.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> If you want a duckboat on a shoestring budget, I'd suggest an old beater canoe. I have an old aluminum 17' that's rated for a 900 Lbs payload. I paid $0 for the canoe and just a few bucks on some paddles and paint to camouflage.


Spot on. Pick one up for next to nothing on Craigslist, and rattle can the snot out of it. You can toss it right in your truck. Easy to store. Easy to hide. Easy to empty if you get water in it. Low key. Tried and true.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

My 10 footer also became a submarine! It was free but almost cost me my life! I gave it too a family with a pond and the last time I saw it, it was half sunk. In some waters it may work so I would factor that into my bid. November swims are just plain NOT FUN!


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sportspal, Radisson or Grumman.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I paid $50.00 for mine several years ago. That price included a set of oars, an anchor and two life jackets that had only been used once. The rest of the story is that the guy almost drowned himself and his son when trying to fish a lake and no longer wanted anything to do with it.

As has been said before, it makes a good tow barge or a farm pond boat for one medium sized person but for anything else is seems just too small and risky. FM


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

I too would stay away if using for duck hunting. Hard to beat a cheap canoe for the same priceframe.

That being said, I do put two guys, a generator, three lights and two bows into a 12' that looks exactly like that boat for carp shooting *well protected* canals. It's hairy, but works. I'd be terrified of a 10'.


----------



## Snyder0324 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you for all the advise, i might just buy as a tow boat or leave it at the small lake for a one man boat at my grand parents cottage. Thank you all again


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

I got a newer boat than that with the same length for 60 bucks


----------

